# How The Fight Started



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

I rear-ended a car this morning. 
So there we are alongside the road and slowly the driver gets out of the car . . . and you know how you just-get-sooo-stressed and life-stuff seems to get funny?
Yeah, well, I could NOT believe it . . . he was a DWARF!
He storms over to my car, looks up at me and says, 'I AM NOT HAPPY!'
So, I look down at him and say, 'Well, which one are you then?'

. . . and that's when the fight started


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Was he Grumpy ? :x

Mr L


----------

